# Why women are more attractive then men



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

This looks like the inspiration for the opening scene of the Die Another Day 007 teaser trailer shown in theaters...


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

Not quite the same effect somehow...


----------

